# Interesting use of a sobakiri and honesuki!



## Unstoppabo (Jul 16, 2017)

https://youtu.be/mRlnkyIhbeU

Not sure whether I should cringe or be impressed


----------



## Unstoppabo (Jul 16, 2017)

Meant to post to media subthread


----------



## Dirt (Jul 16, 2017)

Talented man but boy did that hurt to watch.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 16, 2017)

Wonder what sharpening angles were used (probably not OOTB lol)....


----------



## fatboylim (Jul 17, 2017)

Slightly off topic. Interesting I've been using a Toyama Nakiri 210 on frozen ginger, celeriac and mint. No chipping yet on the ultra thin behind the edge Nakiri grind; and even after a full sharpening session. His heat treatment is remarkable!


----------



## cheflarge (Jul 17, 2017)

Not sure I would use the same tools, pretty cool non the less.


----------



## qjlforever (Jul 27, 2017)

what is the ice used for?


----------



## Chef_ (Jul 27, 2017)

ouch, that hurts.


----------



## merlijny2k (Jul 28, 2017)

In my experience frozen stuff and ice doesn't damage an edge all that fast. It is when you push real hard to get the knife through thats damages it because of using too much force. I bet thpse edges last reasonably long


----------

